# June Grass Report San Destin



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

What does the june grass look like in the Destin/San Destin area right now? I'm coming down in a week to fish from the surf and that june grass stuff really mucks all plans and preparation up.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

crystal clear the last 4-5 days and should stay the same with only light west winds in the 5 day forcast. check out the "beach cam" on the Sandestin Resort's web. site.


----------

